# Belt Ranking Display Help



## RobEastwood (Jan 14, 2007)

This is probably a silly question...how do I change my belt rank displayed with my name?
Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

RobEastwood said:


> This is probably a silly question...how do I change my belt rank displayed with my name?
> Thanks


 

Rob the belt display here on Martial Talk consist of your post count as you go up in post count here the belt will automatically change. I hope that helps you


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

RobEastwood said:


> This is probably a silly question...how do I change my belt rank displayed with my name?
> Thanks


 
Rob,

This thread will explain how it works. 

Mike


----------



## RobEastwood (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok Thanks for the help!


----------

